# Stopzilla wont uninstall



## KLG3 (May 7, 2009)

Computer - Dell Inspiron 1545 Laptop
O.S - Windows Vista Home Premium
Browser - Mosilla 5.0
Laptop purchased new - Feb '09

AVG Version: 8.5.325 
Stopzilla Version: 5.0.0.0

AVG ran a scan this morning and showed 'trojan horse backdoor.generic 11.NAS' in Stopzilla!
I contacted Stopzilla, who told me to Remove the out of date version of Stopzilla, then Download- http://download.stopzilla.com/binaries/stopzilla/auto_installer/szclean.exe
and run this clean-up program. The program will restart your computer when finished.
Then download and install the latest version of STOPzilla.

after the first step, I could no longer open any windows in my browser, rebooted, I was able to start to reinstall the updated version of stopzilla. the install failed. The computer froze
after another restart, it was suggested to me, that I did a system restore, which I did to yesturday.
After that, I have been unable to uninstall Stopzilla, I am now unable to do system restores and cannot start the computer in safe mode ( when I do, it is a black screen with the word 'safe mode' in each corner)

Could you advise me how to uninstall Stopzilla and solve the problem with safe mode and system restore please


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

*Hi kgl3,
*Welcome to TSG.
Did you try the revo uninstalller?


----------



## KLG3 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.
I hadn't tried Revo Uninstalller, although I had been given a link to 'Perfect Uninstaller' which was unresponsive

I've just tried Revo Uninstaller, it also does not respond and just freezes

(Start Task Manager also does not work when selected)


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

oopsie..!!
try using the clean tool, see to it that you don't use this product. I recommend super antispyware which is way better
Please post a hijackthis log


----------



## KLG3 (May 7, 2009)

super antispyware wont install 

spoke to a guy from Dell support, who was not helpful, he just said I needed to reformat my computer, I was hoping not to have to do that, but thanks for your help


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey,
I guess formatting is the best option , your computer will be fresh. Act before the malware takes complete control of your computer!


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

I always suspect softwares like stopzilla and asta killer.
Please don't mistake me


----------



## KLG3 (May 7, 2009)

nono, thats fine, I wont be using them again, will just stick to what I know 

Thanks again for your quick replies and help, was much apreciated


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

So what have you decided? You want a fresh computer?


----------



## KLG3 (May 7, 2009)

I did a Factory Image Restore  

forgot how much I hate setting up from scratch


----------

